# NVG Mount used in Afganistan



## texas (21 Jan 2008)

Hi. I am interested for what type\name NVG mount do canadians use in Afganistan? I've seen a lot of fotos of PPCLI and found it interesting.. is that NVG mount by canadians produced? or somethnig standart\USA or other?
Looks like PVS-14 or PVS-7 NVG mount for PASGT but little modified and has its bands (with fastex or similar lock on top) to mount on the back of helmet.. 

I've found a foto http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/495/hpim3079uv6.jpg
or http://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nightvisionmount2zd3.jpg
is it that mount? Has anyone more detailed photos of its parts or description?
I've seen on photos from Afgan and seems that bottom mount is little different nevertheless..

And also where is it possible to buy it or order a new one?

thanks!


----------

